# noooo water damage



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

my 1 year old just managed to drop my touchpad in the bath.
somehow cracking the screen slightly.
i have placed the touchpad in a big bag of rice and it is slowly drying the touchpad did boot in to alpha 3 but i turned it off. all seemed to work but the tochscreen.
fingers crossed with a little more drying this will sort it out.

lesson lurned never leave tech in the reach of a 1 year old.

any advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

Webdoctor, acmeuninstall, and send back to HP if still under warranty. Hopefully they still have another one to send you.


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

touch screen working 90 persent now might have to ring hp do you think honisty is the best policy


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

They will know that there is water damage, so you mind as well they them the truth.


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Just called 300 pounds for a water damage repair


----------



## lukeskywacko (Aug 28, 2011)

knattyboy said:


> Just called 300 pounds for a water damage repair


Ouch.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

From my experience. NEVER try and boot a wet device. If it definitely got wet and you want to be safe, go lay it by th register for a week to be on the safe side. Trying to start a wet device does more harm than good

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Agreed it rehired its self as if I had done q hard reset all working but the majority of the tochscreen around the cracks have had to hard reset then shut down in cwork just ordered a 32 gig so upgraded if it starts to work again after fully drying out ill give it away


----------



## bcromwell (Oct 14, 2011)

If you have the skills, Take it apart and make sure it's 100% dry quickly before corrosion starts to eat at the traces and such. 30 minutes with a hair drier does wonders but leave it apart for a week or so if needed.


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Yet seen a few tutorials and have dismantled and repaired my old i8910 before not sure if it will help unless I can get a replacement screen suppose I can give it to someone that has bricked there's so they can put a new screen on and have a functioning tablet


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

It can be tricky to disassemble, but here is a good tutorial. I had a non-warranty issue myself.

http://www.ifixit.com/Device/HP_TouchPad

I share this with a disclaimer that I'm not responsible for any damage that might result. Good Luck.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

I know that my credit card will cover all sorts of non-intentional damage within the first 90 days of ownership...


----------



## ozzuneoj (Oct 14, 2011)

Never try to operate a device that is wet... and if possible, remove its power source immediately. Obviously that isn't very easy to do with the TP though.

It isn't the water that kills, its the electricity ending up in all the wrong places because of the water. If it does stay wet for a long time though, corrosion would do damage as well.

In this situation, I'd recommend opening it up, and making sure it is completely dry inside. Remove the battery and let the parts sit somewhere (away from children obviously) to dry for a day or two. Then reassemble and hope for the best. I also recommend having a designated high shelf for all electronics to prevent this from happening in the future. My brother had to do this because of his little one.


----------

